# Need new Friends (wing man)



## mano40 (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi.

I'm 30 year old guy. Strait. living in Dubai for very long time, but been busy all these years with work and study, I did't put much time on socializing and partying. I intend to change that, but now that I do, all my friends are some how out of the picture. They got married or moved to different country. How can I find other like minded guys/girls with similar goal, where we can hangout, have fun and be a good wing-man?


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Sorry couldn't help it


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks Londonmandan. Now I know what a "wing man" is and can't help thinking of the Top Gun youtube clips.


----------



## Asdfgh (May 24, 2013)

Hahahah ! And I was about to upload the photo of a t-shirt I have ... with Odie (from Garfield) as the wingman



londonmandan said:


> Sorry couldn't help it


----------



## mattyh (Apr 23, 2014)

so tell me what are the girls like in Dubai then??


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

mattyh said:


> so tell me what are the girls like in Dubai then??


Which ones?


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## mattyh (Apr 23, 2014)

Just in general like, are there plenty of hot girls around?


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

There are so many hot girls here its unbelieveable but then again it is about 46c so everyone's hot.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

londonmandan said:


> There are so many hot girls here its unbelieveable but then again it is about 46c so everyone's hot.


Lolllllllllllllll.


----------

